# Everyone congratulate DF!



## LeanHerm (Jan 5, 2013)

Dfeaton won this years pick Em poll. The winner will get a personal diet plan from spongy aka Helios. Dfeaton declined the prize and said he felt it would be better for a member to win. Everyone thank dfeaton and that shows what kind of guy he is.  So the winner this year is djkneegrow. Df had 162 and me and dj had 161 wins.  So the prize will go to dj.  Congrats buddy. Also everyone thank spongy for providing a great prize and Look into his services if you haven't. We had a third and second lined up but it didn't work out that way. We will continue to do this every year and hopefully we could maybe do something for baseball. So make sure you guys stay active and recruit your friends. Thank you si.


Herm.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Kudos to Spongy for his generosity and to Dfeaton and BigHerm for allowing a board member to enjoy an excellent prize package!


Respect!
Vette


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

kudos to both!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Congrats to a stand up guy?


----------



## DF (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Thanks Spongy!!!  It was a fun pool & came right down to the wire.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Very classy move, DFeaton. Well done Sir.


----------



## katelly (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*



SFGiants said:


> Congrats to a stand up guy?


im just laughing at SFGIANTS avatar, stand up move on original winner


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*



katelly said:


> im just laughing at SFGIANTS avatar, stand up move on original winner



That movie is funny

.
Congrats on the win D


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

U are the man brother !!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Class act Dfeaton...

And congratulations to the winner of the 8 Week Spongy Diet. I'm jelly


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

DF you're a good brother!!  

Spongy you sir are AWESOME to offer your service as the prize!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

congrats DJ. DFeaton already has abs anyway!


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

congrats to djkneegrow and mad respect for DFeaton, and of course Spongy.  Some very classy people on SI.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Awesome!  Congrats to Df and big thanks to Spongy!!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Congratulations Dfeaton!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Great fellowship guys, class acts all the way.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Shows a lot of character Defeaton!!
Congrats on the win djkneegrow!!


----------



## Jada (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Very nice of u DF , much respect


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Well done by all....


----------



## getgains (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

youre a class act df way to be bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

DF is the coolest bro I know..congrazt dj negro


----------



## Georgia (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Oh he's not pregnant?


----------



## j2048b (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

congrats to df, and dj!!


----------



## Rip (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

What happened? I missed something. ha. Well Congrats, DF.


----------



## djkneegrow (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Everyone congratulate dfeaton!*

Congrats to Dfeaton for finishing first. Also I greatly appreciate you passing the prize to me because I really can use it. You are not only stand up but very generous and you have no idea how much I appreciate it. Thanks again and it was one of the most enjoyable pools I have ever been in.

A big thanks also to BigHerm for not taking the prize since Dfeaton didn't want it. You also are stand up and generous for letting me have the prize for the pool. 

Thanks Spongy and SI for putting this on and for being so giving to all of us who were picking this season. You all rock and this is part of what makes this site as great of a place like it is.


----------



## Jada (Dec 1, 2013)

Pls ban this jerk^^


----------

